
Zed's Dead, Baby. Zed's Dead. - gthank
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2009/10/23/zfs
======
jcl
This is about Apple abandoning ZFS. Zed Shaw is still alive.

See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=899498>

~~~
Oompa
I think more hackers need to watch more movies so they understand some movie
quotes.

~~~
jcl
I know the movie. The content of the article is not apparent from the
headline.

------
defied
Gotta love the Pulp Fiction quote :)

------
jrockway
I clicked through and was disappointed.

------
geuis
I dint think the title is proper for this post.

~~~
msie
Zed Shaw's so popular that everything Zed is now associated with him? I guess
everything published on Hacker News. But what if the title is lifted off a
blog post? Does Zed own the blogosphere? How far does his empire reach?

~~~
aaco
I think the main problem is that the title is misleading, even if another name
were used.

What does "Zed's Dead, Baby. Zed's Dead" inform that is related to ZFS? Does
it somehow attract people who are interested in ZFS for Mac OS X or it hit the
front page for some other reason?

Or maybe the word "Zed" is just related to ZFS (or ZFS for Mac OS X) in a way
that I'm unaware.

~~~
groby_b
Let me put it that way - if you're interested in _anything_ Mac and don't read
Gruber, you're doing it wrong.

So there's no need to "attract" people interested in OS X, and he doesn't
really care for any other readership.

